# Home made smoker - hot and cold smoking



## JohanRSA (Jun 5, 2021)

I had made my smoker from a old filing cabinet. I took out all the shelves and put some wires in for hanging etc.

For hot smoking i used a old two plate gas stove top and drilled a small hole for the gas pipe. This is in the bottom of the cabinet. So depending on the amount of heat I need, I'll light up one or two plates. I'll also adjust the flame size.

For cold smoking I used a old store bought smoker we had here at home as a smoke generator. I connected the two with a drain pipe and put a small fan in to assist the flow of smoke to the cabinet.

I've been using this for the second year now and we've made more than 300kg of different smoked meats. And I've never had a bad batch.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 5, 2021)

goes to show ya don't have to spend 1000's to get great smoked meats.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 5, 2021)

Very nice build! I love simple and practical!


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Jun 5, 2021)

That's a great "mailbox mod".


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 5, 2021)

I was going to suggest modifying the smoke inlet to horizontal instead of the smoke traveling down to enter your smokehouse, but I see you are using forced air to push it into the chamber.....that'll work!!


----------

